# 210lb to 170lb – Thoughts on where to go next



## Dansaxon (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi,
I have been dieting from November 2017, started at 210lb and weighed in today at 169.4lb. Really happy with progress but wanting to drop down further.
I am a beginner to training and started with the typical skinny fat look. I am now starting to see some definition but want to get really lean before I start to lean bulk as worried that I will pile the body fat back on!.

My diet was

M1
60g Oats
60g Whey Iso
20g dried fruit

M2
160g Chicken

M3
pre WO
160g Chicken
140g Rice

M4
Post Wo
20g Whey Iso

M5
160g Chicken
140g Rice

I would have a cheat meal every now and then but don't really crave anything once i'm in the zone, think I have quite an obsessive personality.

My training looks like
Mon - 1 Hour Mauy Thai
Tues - Full body workout
Wed - 1 Hour Mauy Thai
Thurs - Full body Workout
Fri - 1 Hour Mauy Thai
Sat - Full body workout
Sun - Rest

My Neat is really high - I have quite an active job can hit 25,000 steps a day.

Supplements - added Yohimbine HCL at 180lbs taking 17.5mg a day. I also have some clen but have not starting taking it yet until I drop some more bodyfat. Am i right in holding off using this or should I start taking it now?

After entering it in to myfitness pal yesterday I realised my fats are really low so was wondering whether I would benefit from adding those in or just keep to what is working.
I am thinking of changing my diet too.
1780 Cal
P220
F37
C130

60g Oats
60g Whey Iso
20g dried fruit

160g Chicken
60g Salmon Sushimi
30g Almonds

pre WO
160g Chicken
120g Rice

Post Wo
20g Whey Iso

160g Chicken
120g Rice

Will the added fat and reduce carbs have a positive impact on dropping body fat or shall I just keep my fat low? I don't really feel much effect with having my fats really low and can function normally plus the scale is moving in the right direction. I can add progress pictures if it helps with advice.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Post up some pics.


----------



## Dansaxon (Jul 28, 2010)

Found the way to attach pictures

November 2017









May 2018


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Good work mate, you've made a lot of progress there, I think most here will agree stick to your diet if you are still losing at a steady rate, once that slows down significantly add in T3 or as you already have it, clen

@AestheticManlet


----------



## Dansaxon (Jul 28, 2010)

Sparkey said:


> Post up some pics.


 Pictures uploaded


----------



## Dansaxon (Jul 28, 2010)

Cypionate said:


> Good work mate, you've made a lot of progress there, I think most here will agree stick to your diet if you are still losing at a steady rate, once that slows down significantly add in T3 or as you already have it, clen
> 
> @AestheticManlet


 Thanks, I think i'm getting caught up with people telling me what I should be doing rather than sticking with whats working for me. What would be the best way to dose clen? Stay at 20mg to see if it has an effect or taper up until I can feel the effects and hold at that dosage?


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Dansaxon said:


> Thanks, I think i'm getting caught up with people telling me what I should be doing rather than sticking with whats working for me. What would be the best way to dose clen? Stay at 20mg to see if it has an effect or taper up until I can feel the effects and hold at that dosage?


 Start low, 10mg or if you are already at 20mg then taper up 10mg each day until you reach around 100mg, or can't handle the shakes/heart-rate

2 weeks on, 2 weeks off cycles

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/162049-clenbuterol-dosage/?do=embed


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

I personally recommend t3 for weight loss but I wouldn't use it as a natty.

Im not sure id be trying to cut much more in your situation buddy you don't really have much muscle mass at all and any you do have is gonna get eaten in to with continuing to cut.

Personally I'd start lean bulking and aim for a few hundred cals over maintenance and build some mass will look a lot better.


----------

